# What kind of guppy fish is this? Is it a guppy?



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

So I bought some guppies for my 10 gallon tank. I have since be able to figure out what kind each is by using google. But none of the guppies I have seen in pictures looks like this guy. SOOooo, is this a male guppy? Please post a link showing classification of this fish.

http://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab101/amandandniko/IMG_0222.jpg

What the heck is he?!??


----------



## tiffanini (Feb 18, 2012)

If I had to guess, I would say he is a sunset male guppy.
http://www.petco.com/product/101891/Sunrise-Guppy.aspx

But then again, breeders frequently come up with new colors and tail types that all vary from each other.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

It looks like a strain of endler too me. They are like guppies, just much different color patterns.


----------



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

So it is a MALE guppy?? He was the only one that looked like this in the tank, but they said it was a guppy...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I am saying endler, it is like a guppy, it is a livebearer. Not a guppy though.


----------



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

maybe an "orange black bar endler"?
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....,cf.osb&fp=383fd8da031cc313&biw=1600&bih=775

So now i wonder if he needs more of his own kind or can school with the gups... or if he is a he or a she... he-she?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would try to get some more endlers for him, he may still school with the guppies, but I would give him some fish of the same species.

Not sure on gender though, probably a male as females are usually almost all brown.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is a male Endler. Odd colouration, though. He may be a guppy/Endler crossbreed (many commercially available "Endlers" are). 

He will need other Endlers to school with - a trio would do.


----------



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks I will call around and see who has some endlers (he was the only one they had at Petco and was sold as a guppy... lol)


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Good old petshops and their labelling talents...


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd say its wild endler.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

No. It's definitely not a wild endler. They have much more vivid, and concentrated, splotches of colors. That fish looks like either more so a wild strain of guppy being developed into a fancy strain or maybe a guppy endler cross, which is becoming very common these days rendering true, pure strain endlers some what rare. I would guess by the size and body structure, which looks very similar to my wild guppy strains is that it is a first generation bred fancy guppy with a wild guppy


----------



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Good old petshops and their labelling talents...


IKR? :roll:

MO:
Thats an interesting idea, he is faster than all the rest too...
So should I get more endlers or just more guppies? DO endlers and guppies do fine together? (all males, no fry tyvm... lol)


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Endlers and guppies will do particularly fine In My Experince they seem to interact, socialize, and breed together. From my Experince all guppies, endlers, and wild guppies will interact with eachother and live together harmoniously without any more of there own kind. At one point I had two fancy strain guppies, 3 wild strain guppies, and 2 endlers. All of which were active, healthy, and were breeding readily


----------



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, thanks. So do you think this one is a male or female? 

*searches tank for fry...*


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

From the picture I can see a genopodium, which is a sign that it is a male. Also the heightened amount of color is another sign that it is a male wild guppy hybrid which coincidentally I am in the process of breeding and creating a new strain as most hybrids such as the one you have arent very common


----------



## AmandanFlynn (Jan 31, 2012)

Alrighty, thanks Mo!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Your welcome! I'm glad to help! These are very fascinating fish, there hardier than fancy guppies due to the minimal amount of inbreeding, there faster than fancy guppies due to amount of finnagge, they live longer and IMO. They have much more personality.


----------



## Bettaf1shy (Apr 3, 2012)

That is a guppy x endler hybrid. Commonly found with the shipping of feeder guppies.


----------

